# Az



## Alfie (Feb 21, 2017)

I have 78 acres in AZ and want to sell some of them. I live on about ten of them but the rest are off a paved road; electric nearby; in Cochise County.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

What's it all about Alfie?


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

Alfie said:


> I have 78 acres in AZ and want to sell some of them. I live on about ten of them but the rest are off a paved road; electric nearby; in Cochise County.


I would love to hear more about your land?

Thanks, Tammy


----------



## Alfie (Feb 21, 2017)

I have 78 acres in Willcox, AZ which is about 100 miles east of Tucson. It is primarily a ranching community in southeast Cochise County. There are numerous vineyards springing up all over the place. Also, there are pistascio and pecan orchards; alfalfa and hay fields; the Border Patrol in town and the hospital employs a lot of the folks. We are at about 4400 ft. so we are cooler in summers and not too cold in winter. my website is www.naritafarmsaussies.com.


----------

